# Some advice for New members



## ozshepherd (Mar 26, 2011)

1. Do not under any circumstances mention you have a "colour" preference when looking for a new puppy.
2. Do not under any circumstance mention you leave your dog outside for long periods without supervision.
3. NEVER say you leave your dog to chew his bone UNSUPERVISED....big no no!!!!
4. I would never post about how long it took you to get to the vet when your dog was in a non-life threatening situation. You will only set yourself up for ridicule.
5. Don't under any circumstance say what or who you got your dog from....it may not meet the forum standards.
6. If you are thinking of buying a GSD but not sure yet, when asking for advice don't give too much detail about ANYTHING as you will more than likely be told to go and get a golden retriever as you are just not up to owning a shepherd.

Just a few things I have discovered in the very short time I have been a member.....Good Luck.....you will need it!!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I found this a pretty rude and degrading post to some of the members here, not gonna lie. "/


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow really? I know you haven't been here long but thats kinda an unfair portrayal of an entire board of diverse people. Some of the things you mentioned are pretty much common sense others vary between owners but aren't huge points of contention either. In fairness you have a whopping 23 posts here maybe you should stick around awhile and get to know some of us before trashing us and assuming everyone here shares one universal opinion


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would say that most of those weren't necessary. "Don't under any circumstance say what or who you for your dog from....it may not mee the forum standards."? What standards? Don't post about a color prefrence? Why not? As long as the person wants a stable, healthy, dog with a great temperament, and knows what they want to do with their dog, and are responsible its ok to say a color preference. And for the 6th advice is just ridiculous. We want people to give us as much as information so we may find the perfect breeder(s), rescues, shelters that may have their perfect dog.

I can't tell you much this board has helped me in becoming a better dog owner. I have received great advice and talked to great people breeders and owners alike. I love this board, and the advice given. To say what you said is not cool. Its degrading, rude, and just plain mean.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

In my experience its the new members who are the most cruel. They join in, and then I guess feel all excited and cliquey and attack.... Especially all the "popcorn" emoticons whenever anyone posts anything controversial.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well thats unfair and rude. many people on this board got their first GSD from a BYB. We're here to educate and help others. Yes some can be very critical and rude but we all have such a passion for the breed we dont want them to end up with people who cant handle them, understand them or are just generally not willing to learn. I've learned a great deal from members on this board in my time here and continue to learn something every time i log on. perhaps before you jump and judge and tell others to do the same, you should stick around and get to know some of us.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I think that this board is very helpful. I may not agree with everyone and I have my personal preference as to lines, but I like the passion. For example, I've had some negative experiences re: schutzhund but reading the avid schutzhund people on this site has given me a different outlook.


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, I must say I haven't faced too many negative experiences here yet, and I am pretty new myself. I find that most people here want to help a newbie, and if all of them aren't always gentle, then I chalk it up to being just life. It is rather difficult to judge the tone of a post, since it is made up of letters rather than facial expressions and tones of voice, so why take posts personally, mistakes can easily occuron both sides. Also, some people can be rude, but so can people in Wal-Mart, and no one posts lists of what not to do or say in the produce isle.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

ozshepherd said:


> 1. Do not under any circumstances mention you have a "colour" preference when looking for a new puppy.
> 2. Do not under any circumstance mention you leave your dog outside for long periods without supervision.
> 3. NEVER say you leave your dog to chew his bone UNSUPERVISED....big no no!!!!
> 4. I would never post about how long it took you to get to the vet when your dog was in a non-life threatening situation. You will only set yourself up for ridicule.
> ...


Don't know about the rest of the forum members but I think this should be a sticky! :tongue: <--- Oh look at that, I'm joking again :wild:

If the OP has a problem with a member or the board a mature post to discuss it would have been good, a private message to a mod or admin would have been good...just a thought


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

No need to defend yourselves folks. The OP has proven that they are judgmental and negative.
Kind of ironic, isn't it?
Too bad they didn't notice the very positive motivation behind why people post here --


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> No need to defend yourselves folks. The OP has proven that they are judgmental and negative.
> Kind of ironic, isn't it?
> Too bad they didn't notice the very positive motivation behind why people post here --


 
~like~


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

All I can say is Wow.

I'm a new member and this is a pretty interesting forum.
*like the health and behavior sections* 

Although, those vacuum threads are tempting me.:laugh:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This forum can be very helpful. If you're open and willing to listen to suggestions from people with years of experience than this forum may be for you.

If you have your mind set on something and all you want to hear is reassurance of what you're doing without any kind of positive or negative feedback than this forum probably isn't for you.

Pretty black and white.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I love the forum. Love the breadth of the discussions.

Oz have you not learned anything ? Cared about anyone?

Until this forum I have to admit I had never heard of JRD , so there, I learned something . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow. That was pretty rude. I love this forum, I have learned so much from the people here. I wish I had found it earlier, it would have made Dharma's puppyhood easier on me, that's for sure. Sure, sometimes people can be opinionated but that is because we are all so passionate about this breed. And most people only want to help and sure sometimes there are disagreements but that is JUST LIKE IN THE MEAT WORLD.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

ozshepherd said:


> 1. Do not under any circumstances mention you have a "colour" preference when looking for a new puppy.
> 2. Do not under any circumstance mention you leave your dog outside for long periods without supervision.
> 3. NEVER say you leave your dog to chew his bone UNSUPERVISED....big no no!!!!
> 4. I would never post about how long it took you to get to the vet when your dog was in a non-life threatening situation. You will only set yourself up for ridicule.
> ...


I cannot stand it when new people post and are treated disrespectfully or ganged up on. Its the only thing that turns me off about the forum.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

ozshepherd said:


> 1. Do not under any circumstances mention you have a "colour" preference when looking for a new puppy.
> 2. Do not under any circumstance mention you leave your dog outside for long periods without supervision.
> 3. NEVER say you leave your dog to chew his bone UNSUPERVISED....big no no!!!!
> 4. I would never post about how long it took you to get to the vet when your dog was in a non-life threatening situation. You will only set yourself up for ridicule.
> ...


We are not in Kansas anymore Oz! Sorry had to add that as a KS native that is always getting cracked on.. lol

I get what you are saying in a way, tough crowd, right?

One thing I have learned is to do lots of reading here before you post, not because you have to, but because there is lots of good info already here and on the net in some places, and then you will not be so shocked when people post the things they do in response to what you may post.

Also, I do not read here as much as I used to but know when I was first a member here things such as 1,2,5 and 6 of what you pointed out above....you might see things in another light if you visit the rescue section of the board. And maybe you do.. I don't know. Again, have not been here as much since the board changed over, but the rescue section taught me so much, many awesome dogs and owners there and it was a strong part of the board. As well as the other sections (breeder advice ect), lots to learn from some great breeders here. Many lessons to learn really! ect ect ect ect. Look through some of the old rescue stories if you have/had a chance.

Just take some time to think where people are coming from (rescue folks, breeders ect) And add your own educated opinions..

Good Luck! The one thing everyone (most) have in common here is the love for the GSD. And dogs in general. Nothing is to personally poop on your parade, but to look out for the dogs we all love, and you love!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

kelso said:


> We are not in Kansas anymore Oz! Sorry had to add that as a KS native that is always getting cracked on.. lol
> 
> I get what you are saying in a way, tough crowd, right?
> 
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I like this thread !


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can definitely understand the OP's point.

I'm sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

To the OP: Some of the things you are making a point to mention in your post occurred through some personal squabbles between members, and making a blanket statement implying that all members on the board will nit-pick over every little thing is insulting and rude and a generalized personal attack on all members. 

If you are interested in being a participating forum member and share you insight and experience to help educate other GSD lovers and stand for the preservation and defense of the GSD breed, then veiled general accusations is not the way to go. 

Always a good idea (for everyone!) to review board rules: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/administrator-messages/93163-board-rules.html
and specifically keep in mind this part when posting anything:


> A level of respect and courtesy must be maintained at all times, no exceptions. You may not like or agree with a particular person but we all share a love of the dogs and we all have a right to participate in the board’s activities free of harassment.


I find the overall tone on the forum quite friendly and helpful and the the amount of knowledge and experience and insight from the many members from all over is astounding! All found in one place! A treasure throve of information, with an interesting mix of personalities thrown in, but the place would be pretty boring without that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also agree with Lucia, and if you don't like something or what's being discussed, maybe YOU could offer an alternative idea in a RESPECTFUL manner. 

You also have the option of not participating at all and finding a different forum that agrees with your ideas

For the most part I think this board has some EXCELLENT information and advice, it's ok to disagree, but no one needs to be rude or judgemental about it.


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

I was a moderator on a couple other forums for a time. There is always going to be people who make others feel this way, and sometimes it can hide the overall friendly attitude from the other members. It happens in real life and it will happen in forums. Everyone is different and entitled to their opinions...some just like to share it more than others. I'm sorry you've had a bad experience, but we should all be grown ups here and if there is something going on that is deliberately against the board rules I'm sure the moderators would love to be informed to handle the situation. Thats what they are here for


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree the post was kinda rude. Yes people here are very passionate about GSD, many are in rescue and see all kinds of awful things. I never realized myself how bad it was out there with people dumping their dogs and how cruel some are.

Everyone one on this forum is here because we love our dogs and want to share/help others. It becomes frustrating at times when newbies come on here asking for advice then get all ticked off when they do not hear what THEY want to hear! Or they complain about their puppy biting, well that is why its called a land shark. Do some homework before you get ANY breed of dog.

Everyone here has been a first time GSD owner so yes been there done that. Many of us have gotten dogs from not so good sources. Its like telling your teen to not do something because...well you did it when you were young and it was a mistake. We want YOU to learn from our mistakes and avoid the heartache!

I have been a GSD owner for 14 years, in that time I have had 4 dogs, 2 now gone. One of old age, one at a very young age (kidney) and 2 that I have now. Do I have something to share? Yes, do I have something to learn? Yes and I have learned much here!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

ozshepherd said:


> 1. Do not under any circumstances mention you have a "colour" preference when looking for a new puppy.
> *Usually how this goes: "I want a dark sable 100% pure Czech dog to do PPD with. I don't really like to walk or bike that much and don't have a lot of time. I plan on letting him roam in the backyard for exercise because we live on 20 acres. But, I definitely want those dark sables because they are so cool and they look like all those police dogs. I won't accept anything less.*
> 2. Do not under any circumstance mention you leave your dog outside for long periods without supervision.
> *Usually how this goes: A. My dog bit the delivery man that came to the house and now I'm facing a lawsuit. No, I don't really know what happened because he roams free on our 20 acres. B. How was I supposed to know that the neighbors dog knew my female was in heat in the yard and was going to jump the fence and impregnate her? C. My dog is throwing up blood and convulsing. No, I don't know if he got into anything. He roams free in the backyard all day...who knows what is back there.*
> ...


Stick around awhile, and you'll see the trend. Certainly there is some behavior from some members that is unwarranted. Most try to educate and help better the breed. A lot of people here have been arond the block more than once. This is by far one of the most tame internet boards I've come across.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am going to tolerate a certain amount of rudeness and arrogance because people are PASSIONATE about this breed. This is, however, the most polite and inclusive GSD board I have been on. All you need to do is go over to PDB for awhile if you disagree.........

I have zero tolerance for direct personal attacks, however. I also am angered by attempts at bypassing language rules and conversations not appropriate for youth (though anymore the innocence and naivite of our youth is sadly past history)

People need to realize the nature of any internet board is that things may be said maybe you would not say in person and I think NOT ONE OF US is immune to the anonymity of the internet. 

Like anything though you realize that you have to sift through a lot of dirt to find the nuggets of gold..


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

ozshepherd said:


> 1. Do not under any circumstances mention you have a "color" preference when looking for a new puppy.
> 2. Do not under any circumstance mention you leave your dog outside for long periods without supervision.
> 3. NEVER say you leave your dog to chew his bone UNSUPERVISED....big no no!!!!
> 4. I would never post about how long it took you to get to the vet when your dog was in a non-life threatening situation. You will only set yourself up for ridicule.
> ...


Think about why the good people on this site may have mentioned these 6 statements to you!
1 when you pick a puppy just for the color you are not considering the temperament so you may and sheltering the pup after a year because you may not be experienced enough to train. no one wants to see dogs in shelters 
2 the puppy may eat something and cause you to make a trip to the vet. Or start barking all day long and annoy the neighbours.......
3 possibility of a trip to the vet again
4 personally I love Molly and I am not a medical professional. Something that may seem minor can become major time means everything
5 The people here will always discourage purchasing from byb or mills. Just think about how this would reduce the amount of pups in shelters. 
6 drive and energy in a Gds in my opinion by fare exceed any other breed that I have encountered

Please keep a open mind when receiving advice most of the people here are just trying to help!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Experienced GSD people tend to reccommend that people that they don't think should have a GSD should get a golden-they have obviously never owned a golden-goldens are a lot of work


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

don't feed the troll


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I do have to say, my favorite threads usually involve a new person, with their first post, stating they want to stud their male or breed their bitch. Those are the ones where I question if that person didn't just do a quick search on said topic and read some of those threads lol.

Sometimes people come on here and ask what others think about their dog, expecting "oh how beautiful" and maybe a few nit picks here and there but nothing that dives so deep into the pedigree and confirmation of the dog, which can upset a dog owner that thinks of their GSD as perfect (and we all do).

The last one, I have seen a few times, where people are told not to get a GSD, or that they shouldn't have gotten one in the first place. I think its correct for the members to point a person away from a byb or a bad breeder to a reputable one, but it is not one's place to tell someone they shouldn't own a certain breed of dog. How would you feel if you decided to buy a corvette and a bunch of people went, "you know, I don't think should own one, you're just not good enough."

But the OP was a little rash, stick around a bit, for every "attack" there are 20 good posts.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

7) Do not join a forum, get a few posts under your belt, and then proceed to insult the membership as a whole.


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> 7) Do not join a forum, get a few posts under your belt, and then proceed to insult the membership as a whole.



wait... don't do that???


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

holland said:


> Experienced GSD people tend to reccommend that people that they don't think should have a GSD should get a golden-they have obviously never owned a golden-goldens are a lot of work


AMEN! I have seen that on here many times and just laughed. My golden was WAY more work than Sasha.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

8. Do not make a post on a public internet forum, expect 15,000 members to agree with you and then get your 'undergarments' in a twist because they didn't.
9 Be politically correct when stating which articles of clothing are getting twisted.

Feel the love....


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> AMEN! I have seen that on here many times and just laughed. My golden was WAY more work than Sasha.


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Jax08....you make me laugh! LOL


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

never having owned a golden, why is a golden so much harder than a gsd??


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

My husband once referred to undergarments as "Butt-bedding"...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

ozshepherd said:


> 1. Do not under any circumstances mention you have a "colour" preference when looking for a new puppy.


As long as you understand there is more to a GSD than JUST the color, and you have taken into account all the specifics you should look at FIRST (temperament, health, drives that you want) - picking based on color is NOT something people on the board will fault you for.



> 2. Do not under any circumstance mention you leave your dog outside for long periods without supervision.


As long as your dogs are in a safe area where they cannot get into trouble and you KNOW that they won't be stolen or teased or poisoned or shot, people on the board will NOT fault you for it.



> 3. NEVER say you leave your dog to chew his bone UNSUPERVISED....big no no!!!!


As long as you understand the RISKS involved in leaving a dog unsupervised with a toy or bone, people on the board will NOT fault you for it.



> 4. I would never post about how long it took you to get to the vet when your dog was in a non-life threatening situation. You will only set yourself up for ridicule.


As long as you put your dogs' safety and well-being above everything else possible AND you access the situation and know how much of an emergency it is, people will not fault you for taking your time.



> 5. Don't under any circumstance say what or who you got your dog from....it may not meet the forum standards.


As long as you do NOT support puppy mills or unethical breeders, people will NOT fault you for where you got your dog.

We may EDUCATE you on why the place you got it from wasn't the best choice - so that you and others may learn - but we don't have "forum standards".



> 6. If you are thinking of buying a GSD but not sure yet, when asking for advice don't give too much detail about ANYTHING as you will more than likely be told to go and get a golden retriever as you are just not up to owning a shepherd.


As long as you understand what a German Shepherd IS and what type of dog they ARE and you are buying from an ethical and responsible breeder or rescue group, people will not steer you away from the breed.

BUT - if you want a laid back, non-shedding, outgoing and always happy to see EVERYONE dog then the German Shepherd IS NOT for you and we will tell you.

Wouldn't you want to know before you commit to a decade or more with a dog that it WILL fit into your lifestyle??



> Just a few things I have discovered in the very short time I have been a member.....Good Luck.....you will need it!!!!


I'm sorry you came to the board, read through the WEALTH of information here and could only come up with negative things to say about it.

Opinions are like faces. Everyone has one and one's I like you may not.



If you come here thinking you are an expert and are going to jump right in as one - you will be challenged.

If you come here thinking you're way is the ONLY way, you will be challenged.

But if you come to this board with an open mind, are willing to listen to those with YEARS of experience and are willing to take the bad with the good - you will learn alot and make many friends along the way.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't think that people think Golden PUPPIES are easier, per say...but it is definitely easier to end up with a stable personality with a Golden without providing proper socialization and mental socialization, IMO. At least from the Goldens (lived with a couple) I've seen and from owning labs my whole life.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

kelso said:


> We are not in Kansas anymore Oz! Sorry had to add that as a KS native that is always getting cracked on.. lol
> 
> I get what you are saying in a way, tough crowd, right?
> 
> ...


Nicely stated!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks Jax, at least those could be worn by anyone. 

I think that the OP was actually honest about his impression of the site after just a short time. 

We are GSD lovers, and many are passionate about the breed, and do not always mince words. 

There are a few members, who enjoy stirring things up and creating issues. 

What you have to understand is that this is an internet site. Nobody is doing home checks on new members to ensure that they do indeed own the dog or dogs they say they do. There is no requirement that anyone be of a certain age, mentality, or maturity level. If people are really rude, and break board rules, they will get a warning, time off for bad behavior, or be banned. 

I think that there is some group-think here, and on ocassion, when the chickens start pecking away at one, the other hens join in. There is a tendency to push people in the relative direction of what the majority of the board feels is appropriate in the area of dog ownership. 

But on the whole, there is a lot of good information, and good passionate people who LOVE GSDs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> My husband once referred to undergarments as "Butt-bedding"...



:rofl: crying here...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

selzer said:


> Thanks Jax, at least those could be worn by anyone.


My sister came home one day to find a boyfriend wearing her panties so I fail to see the original issue...

btw...he's was immediately an Ex at that point...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> As long as you understand there is more to a GSD than JUST the color, and you have taken into account all the specifics you should look at FIRST (temperament, health, drives that you want) - picking based on color is NOT something people on the board will fault you for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, people have been faulted for all of the above. But normally, others come in and support the OPs. You really just cannot put a prong collar on people and make them not fault others for things. I mean, I can fault you for feeding RAW. That does not make me right and you wrong. Someone else will come in and support your decision to feed RAW. But we cannot stop me from doing it in the first place. (Just an example folks, I do give my dogs raw chicken and sometimes beef, and certainly marrow bones -- uhg!)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> My sister came home one day to find a boyfriend wearing her panties so I fail to see the original issue...
> 
> btw...he's was immediately an Ex at that point...


Ya know, I can't even type that word. Panties. Ok, I did it. Breathe in. Breathe out....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ya know Sue...the first step to recovery is....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Breathing, I know.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Bismarck's_Dad said:


> never having owned a golden, why is a golden so much harder than a gsd??


Well, for one, it seems like their attention spans are much shorter lol. At 2 Sasha is much calmer and thus easier to train than my golden was even at like 8. He was a great dog, in some ways, like for instance, I never had to worry that he would bite ANYONE (robber or what not included lol). However, he also wasn't as obedient, he did not have any kind of off switch, and he never grew out of being a puppy. This has been the case with most of the other goldens I have met as well. Can you train them? Sure, they aren't stupid. However, working breeds seem to be a lot easier to train. I know when we had our Pyrenees I though she was a lot calmer than the golden too, and was thus easier to work with. So basically when people say if you want a more laid back, easier dog, and they mention a golden; I literally laugh out loud. To be clear, I am in no way suggesting a GSD is for everyone, (I also don't think that people on an internet forum have a very good way of knowing if another person on an internet forum is or isn't right for the breed) they do require a lot of work, but then again I think most dogs do. I know I spent hours everyday working with my golden (I was training him to do obedience for 4-H) and he still was never able to be trusted to listen off leash. It was just his way. I have no doubt in my mind that I will be able to have Sasha off leash someday and trust her. The calmness and the eagerness to please that you find in working breeds just makes them a lot easier to work with than hunting/gun dog breeds. IMO.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh and being a newish member, I guess I could throw in my two cents on the original topic.

Are there some cliquey, know-it-all, judgmental people on here? Sure. However, I fail to see how that is any different from the real world. There are those kind of people everywhere. So, I think one should just do what they would do in real life with those people. Roll your eyes, and ignore them. There are some really great people on here, who give really great advice! Listen to those people, ignore the people that just want to start fights. I know that from reading these forums and asking a few questions, I have gotten a lot of great information about the breed, and how I could make myself a better mamma to Sasha


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

Mac's Mom said:


> I cannot stand it when new people post and are treated disrespectfully or ganged up on. Its the only thing that turns me off about the forum.


Very Good point. I don't like it either and I find myself over sensoring myself or just being quiet even when I just want to offer support. I found the original post to be rather funny and in many cases, true. There are so many good and helpful people here, and a few rude, arrogant jerks. My take is that the info here is worth sifting through a little garbage to get to the goodies.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

gracieGSD said:


> Very Good point. I don't like it either and I find myself over sensoring myself or just being quiet even when I just want to offer support. I found the original post to be rather funny and in many cases, true. There are so many good and helpful people here, and a few rude, arrogant jerks. My take is that the info here is worth sifting through a little garbage to get to the goodies.


I agree with you. After watching this board go thru the changes it has in the past year, it has been a challenge for the admin/mods to keep it on a decent keel. 
There are so many great knowledgeable people to learn from in each and every forum, how can anyone say this site is that bad? I'm glad the ones who have experience are as helpful as they are around here and aren't doing it in an arrogant manner.
Like Nancy posted, go to the PDB and see how harsh a GSD board can be. Even the WDF isn't friendly to newbs posting there.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> ...There are so many great knowledgeable people to learn from in each and every forum, how can anyone say this site is that bad? I'm glad the ones who have experience are as helpful as they are around here and aren't doing it in an arrogant manner...


You're one of the knowledgeable people that keeps me coming back.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

gracieGSD said:


> Very Good point. I don't like it either and I find myself over sensoring myself or just being quiet even when I just want to offer support. I found the original post to be rather funny and in many cases, true. There are so many good and helpful people here, and a few rude, arrogant jerks. My take is that the info here is worth sifting through a little garbage to get to the goodies.


I feel exactly the same way you do and agree with all of the comments. 

And, sometimes it feels like a mob is forming and I cringe for the person. I feel embarrassed for the OP and the forum as a whole when it gets ridiculous.

I also do believe there are more good well intended people on the site to make up for the one's that either like to cause problems or simply do not know how to communicate to humans . I'm a much better owner because of this forum.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

selzer said:


> Ya know, I can't even type that word. Panties. Ok, I did it. Breathe in. Breathe out....


:rofl: HAHAHA! I can't do it... But I can quote you typing it! LOL!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

There is a lot of great info. on this site. There are opinions I agree with and dont' agree with, some areas of the forum I stay out of because I know I dont' agree with things in that section. I love the fact I can ask questions of others that have had GSD's (this is my first) and get answers.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The OP's post was rude, but I can she where she is coming from. I remember when I first joined I had some not so nice encounters, and personal attacks. But there are nice people here that I enjoy talking to so I stay.

I have looked on PDB, but never joined. Too scared.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jessie, Those first bad encounters must have come BEFORE people knew about your brownies. We ALL LOVE you now. LOL!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> The OP's post was rude, but I can she where she is coming from. I remember when I first joined I had some not so nice encounters, and personal attacks. But there are nice people here that I enjoy talking to so I stay.
> 
> I have looked on PDB, but never joined. Too scared.



I agree with your post, and Newbie's last post also. There are some great people on this board, there are also alot of cliquy (sp?) people on this board. I see alot of personal attacks at times and agree with onyx that it seems the mods are working overtime when it comes to keeping things inline.

There are times when people ARE faulted for the things the OP posted, regardless of circumstances. There have been more than ones when I've wanted to post something along the lines of telling people to get off their high horse. 

When I first joined this board..looong ago. Labs were actually my breed at the time. I love labs and at the time, I wanted to raise train and breed labs for retrieving. I DID all my homework on it and was prepared for it all, I wasn't stupid and new the difference between a good breeder and a not good breeder.

I STILL got attacked. To the point I wanted to cry....but, I think if people can, maybe get thicker skin and maybe not care what nameless people on the internet who you will most likely never meet (unless it gets that far, but then they areno longer nameless lol) then on can learn alot from the more knowledgeable people on here who are willing to actually share instead of gang up....

Some people have a harder time looking over things that others, and for some it takes some time.

ETA: The thing people need to realize is that those that are quick to jump on and ride their high horse, even if there are not many, are the ones that are up front and remembers the most.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been on here for a couple of years now and some people still really get to me. It's like the old saying "You can catch more flies with honey than vinegar". Several people on here jump all over new people just because they can. If it was a face to face meeting I doubt they would be so brave. People in general are more receptive if you come across politely instead of commanding. 

There are always going to be puppy mills out there and there are always going to be back-yard breeders. Crushing someone's dreams by telling them their prize dog is not really a prize dog but a headache or a dog pound bound pet is only pushing them towards not being the good pet owners we need. The best you can hope for is they will study the breed more and hopefully learn more for thier next GSD... rather than get run off and end up losing interest in their pet and adding to the numbers in shelters.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Jessie, Those first bad encounters must have come BEFORE people knew about your brownies. We ALL LOVE you now. LOL!


Yep, they did.lol. 

I just make everyone "happy"


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> I agree with your post, and Newbie's last post also. There are some great people on this board, there are also alot of cliquy (sp?) people on this board. I see alot of personal attacks at times and agree with onyx that it seems the mods are working overtime when it comes to keeping things inline.
> 
> There are times when people ARE faulted for the things the OP posted, regardless of circumstances. There have been more than ones when I've wanted to post something along the lines of telling people to get off their high horse.
> 
> ...


I agree. People are so quick to jump on people. I like to know the whole story, then see what is the right thing to say. If I can't think of anything I just don't say anything.

Aww I love Labs


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

ozshepherd said:


> 1. Do not under any circumstances mention you have a "colour" preference when looking for a new puppy.
> 2. Do not under any circumstance mention you leave your dog outside for long periods without supervision.
> 3. NEVER say you leave your dog to chew his bone UNSUPERVISED....big no no!!!!
> 4. I would never post about how long it took you to get to the vet when your dog was in a non-life threatening situation. You will only set yourself up for ridicule.
> ...


:rofl: I guess since I know the thread which probably prompted these observations, I find it kind of amusing... 
You may want to add that noobs watch what they post in the beginning because anything they post can and will be used against them in later threads!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> :rofl: I guess since I know the thread which probably prompted these observations, I find it kind of amusing...


What thread?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Lin said:


> What thread?


Gonna guess this one: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/155952-morning-emergency-vet-visit-kind-long.html


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Just remember that those on high horses eventually get thrown off


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> When I first joined this board..looong ago. Labs were actually my breed at the time. I love labs and at the time, I wanted to raise train and breed labs for retrieving. I DID all my homework on it and was prepared for it all, I wasn't stupid and new the difference between a good breeder and a not good breeder.


you see my foster dog??
Delgado pictures by Bismarck_SD - Photobucket

he is a lunatic !!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Bismarck's_Dad said:


> you see my foster dog??
> Delgado pictures by Bismarck_SD - Photobucket
> 
> he is a lunatic !!


DEL!! :wub:
We love Del!! What a great dog.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Bismarck's_Dad said:


> wait... don't do that???


LOL! Sorry to ruin your plan... I know that's what your intentions were all along! 

As far as Goldens vs. GSDs... I don't necessarily think one is "easier" than the other.. just different. Everyone prefers something different. My friend just got an awesome Golden puppy and isn't really a GSD person (though she loves my dogs). She would find a GSD much harder than a Golden.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

stop being sensitive.

1. i wanted a blk&red GSD. so, i bought one.
you can find whatever kind of GSD you want in the
color you want. i think wanting good health is a given.

2. do you think leaving a dog outside unsupervised
for a long period of time is a good idea. if they're kenneled
that's different.

3. if you're going let your dog have a bone
unsupervised make sure it's big enough so
he can't swallow it (choke on it). this includes
toys.

4. when there's something wrong with your dog
there's 2 things you should immediately go the
Vet or the E-Vet and it doesn't have to be life
threatening.

5. i think basically the forum is against byb's and not testing.

6. if you're told not to get a GSD because you're
not up to it get a Golden what makes you think
you're up to getting a Golden? if you're not up
to a GSD i don't think you're up to any dog.



ozshepherd said:


> 1. Do not under any circumstances mention you have a "colour" preference when looking for a new puppy.
> 2. Do not under any circumstance mention you leave your dog outside for long periods without supervision.
> 3. NEVER say you leave your dog to chew his bone UNSUPERVISED....big no no!!!!
> 4. I would never post about how long it took you to get to the vet when your dog was in a non-life threatening situation. You will only set yourself up for ridicule.
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can be thrown off of a pony.



vat said:


> Just remember that those on high horses eventually get thrown off


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we love the forum. 



Zoeys mom said:


> Wow really? I know you haven't been here long but thats kinda an unfair portrayal of an entire board of diverse people. Some of the things you mentioned are pretty much common sense others vary between owners but aren't huge points of contention either. In fairness you have a whopping 23 posts here maybe you should stick around awhile and get to know some of us before trashing us and
> 
> >>>>assuming everyone here shares one universal opinion


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

breathe in, reflect, release.



selzer said:


> Breathing, I know.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Bismarck's_Dad said:


> you see my foster dog??
> Delgado pictures by Bismarck_SD - Photobucket
> 
> he is a lunatic !!



Id take him in a heart beat if I had the room and time . I love labs, still do and wouldn't mind owning another in the future. While I've strayed away from wanting to be a breeder and have found my place in rescue, I was prepared to take on being a responsible breeder. I knew the difference, but people assumed that I didn't know what I was talking about, even though I *told* flat out I knew about hips, eyes, testing, etc etc etc.

I grew up in a family that had hunting dogs, bird dogs, etc etc etc. So it wasnt some noob off the wall posting.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

doggiedad said:


> you can be thrown off of a pony.


I have been... I mangled my hand a year and a half ago being thrown into a jump standard by a pony I was teaching to jump.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We had a pony growing up, and whenever anyone wanted to ride him other than the family, he'd just lay down. You'd think he had part mule in his genes!

You can also ride the "high horse" off into the sunset :sun:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you're a horse snob you're never
thrown off, you fell. if you're thrown off
that means the horse was in controll. 

i've be thrown over fences, thrown to the ground, 
bucked off, reared off, brushed into branches, jumped off, etc.
i broke my ribs once, in a field in the country. this farmer
found me in his field. he asked me was i alright. when
i looked up at him i saw 6 of him in a semi circle and his voice
was wavy, super slow and it had a lot of bass to it. ouch, ROTFL. 



doggiedad said:


> you can be thrown off of a pony.





Lin said:


> I have been... I mangled my hand a year and a half ago being thrown into a jump standard by a pony I was teaching to jump.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> We had a pony growing up, and whenever anyone wanted to ride him other than the family, he'd just lay down. You'd think he had part mule in his genes!


I had a pony, we have pictures of me feeding it carrots, it's name was Sugar....... Never rode him, dad bought him to tease the mares to bring them in season, he ran in a field beside them (fenced off obviously), pretty little mustang, rigling - freakin crazy as all heck! This was back in the early 70s when you couldn't register for sires stakes without live breeding.
Our first broodmare in the early 70's never wore a harness or saw the track, she killed the guy who tried to harness her.... Mom bought her for the back pay on the boarding - she threw amazing stock, granddaughter of The Meadow Skipper for anyone who knows Standardbreds, (I won't name drop her sire beyond her grand sire) big black bitch is the only way to describe her, all her off-spring were headcases but had heart and speed.

This board is what it is, yes there are morons, but stick around long enough you will find most people's hearts are in the right place. Just remember it's the internet, you don't see the person you are responding to and they can't see you, it's pretty easy to put up a false bravado when you aren't likely to get a shot in the face 

My own secret, one day my 4 month old rolled off our couch onto the floor, I would never tell anyone - til now, all she did was scare both of us, I called the pediatrician, telehealth, they advised I didn't need to go to the hospital...... What happened? I'm an older mom, my kid came after the career and husbands, I literally was standing up from the couch to make sure I had my footing (I am anemic and shaky at times as well there is something wrong with my joints, they hurt badly, but not enough to see a doctor) she chose that moment to roll over and I couldn't grab her in time. Would I post that on a child board, only if I want a new one, and I already do thanks to my episcimotomy, it was an accident, these things happen, you can judge me or not, you can armchair quarterback the situation all you want.... I just don't lay her on the couch with me, we sit and play on the floor. The dog hair in her mouth is better than the fear we both had that day. As dh said to me that night, it isn't the first time she'll get a bump or bruise - neither of which manifested. I used to think reading stuff - how could you let this happen, I let it happen, it does happen......


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

ozzymama said:


> My own secret, one day my 4 month old rolled off our couch onto the floor, I would never tell anyone - til now, all she did was scare both of us, I called the pediatrician, telehealth, they advised I didn't need to go to the hospital...... What happened? I'm an older mom, my kid came after the career and husbands, I literally was standing up from the couch to make sure I had my footing (I am anemic and shaky at times as well there is something wrong with my joints, they hurt badly, but not enough to see a doctor) she chose that moment to roll over and I couldn't grab her in time. Would I post that on a child board, only if I want a new one, and I already do thanks to my episcimotomy, it was an accident, these things happen, you can judge me or not, you can armchair quarterback the situation all you want.... I just don't lay her on the couch with me, we sit and play on the floor. The dog hair in her mouth is better than the fear we both had that day. As dh said to me that night, it isn't the first time she'll get a bump or bruise - neither of which manifested. I used to think reading stuff - how could you let this happen, I let it happen, it does happen......


Its OT, but big big hugs to you, I remember when my first child, gah, 13 now, had her first accident, she just started walking, tripped over a toy, bit her lip and bled (it was actually very very veryyyy little lol)I freaked, it was so scary for me at the time. I cried with her and called my neighbor, who was also good friend of the family and she came over and calmed us both down.

Now many years from that day..three more kids later (total four) and MANY trips to the ER (boys are the worst! imo of course) I've finally semi sorta mastered the ability to stay calm.. sorta...Kids are heartier than we think sometimes, thankfully most of the time they bounce!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

GSDolch said:


> Now many years from that day..three more kids later (total four) and MANY trips to the ER (boys are the worst! imo of course) I've finally semi sorta mastered the ability to stay calm.. sorta...Kids are heartier than we think sometimes, thankfully most of the time they bounce!


This thread has gone so off-topic already, but I said to dh, thank god she has your head! He had a very serious skull fracture at age 11 (he is a college graduate and at 32 is back there again getting another trade under his belt - diversity - he studies 4 hours a night and minimum 8 hours on weekends, he ended up with a learning disability) but that man has had more head traumas..... When he took me home to his home province last year, he showed me the new hospital built in the closest city to where he lived, our joke was it's the hospital built because of his ER trips 

Thank you for your words, I was so upset at first and had horrid nightmares, hearing the thud, remembering her laying face down and me picking her up - hindsight, if I hadn't freaked, she probably wouldn't have. The next day she was back to rolling over, she sits without assistance at 4.5 months, she's so close on crawling......


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg Ozzymama...this should make you feel better! I panicked with everything for my son (first child). My daughter...I brought groceries home, set her on the floor in her car seat, opened the freezer and a pound of frozen hamburger fell on her head. She had her first shiner at 3 months old. After I got done crying, I called the doctor and then I didn't take her places for weeks until the bruise went away!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I had my daughter on the bar counter in a bouncy chair, I use to feed her in it. She decided to bounce her way off the counter and landed on her face...talk about something you don't want to share! She was ok, no injury, but I felt like the worst mom in the world!
Babies have to be strong to survive those moments!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Many years ago, before our daughter could walk (she's 22 now) she was in her "walker" contraption. Forget what they're called, but the kid stands in it and there is a tray on the front of it. It has wheels on it and they can "walk"/propel themselves around the room.
In our first house (a 100+ year old farmhouse), the basement door would swing open on its own if you didn't make sure to latch it properly. (Rubble stone foundation and a lot of settling over the years)
The kid was scooting around the kitchen in her contraption and I had take some stuff downstairs and didn't latch the door. I was across the kitchen and as the door swung open, she headed for it. She beat me to the doorway and down the stairs she went. I could only watch in horror as she bounced down the stairs and I held my breath, waiting for for her to tip over and get hurt.
She made it down the entire way without tipping or getting a scratch. I flew down there to get her and she was laughing like crazy. I think she wanted to go again.
It took me a long time to recover from that. The door had a screen door hook on it within the hour. I didn't tell Audrey about this until about 5 years ago. 
Pure dumb luck..........and I'd rather have that luck than the luck that wins you the lottery.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

When Akela had been at home about 3 days he was running like crazy in the living room and collided at full speed with the corner of the coffee table. He cried a lot but there was no bleeding, it was about 10 PM so I just put him on his crate and went to bed. Next day I took him out and noticed his eye was shut, half his face swollen and a bit of dried blood on a nostril, so I took a shower (yeah, I did, it had already been several hours since the accident, 5 more minutes would not do any harm and if I waited 20 minutes until 8.15 I could take him to my regular vet instead of to an 24 hour with an unknown just graduated vet doing night shifts.) The veterinary palpated him but didn't want to take X-rays to not sedate him. He said it was not a fracture and sent him home with painkillers, though he still has a depression on that side that was not apparent then by the swelling, so I think he must have had one over the right eye. I can't think of anything I could have done to prevent the accident but to remove the coffee table or to wrap the pup in cotton. Only thing I really regret is yelling at Diabla because at the first yelp I thought she had bitten him.

A couple of weeks ago he was outside and I went to take him in for dinner. It was pitch dark and when I saw his silhouette galloping full speed towards me I raised a knee, not to punish him, only out of reflex. In the dark he didn't calculate that and crashed full speed with the tip of his nose into my knee cap. While I was in the floor crying in pain he was running around me crying in pain too. "Oh no, not again!", I thought. Luckily beyond a night with sneezes every some minutes there were no after effects.

My knee hurt for a couple of days.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

AuberryShortcake said:


> Well, I must say I haven't faced too many negative experiences here yet, and I am pretty new myself. I find that most people here want to help a newbie, and if all of them aren't always gentle, then I chalk it up to being just life. It is rather difficult to judge the tone of a post, since it is made up of letters rather than facial expressions and tones of voice, so why take posts personally, mistakes can easily occuron both sides. Also, some people can be rude, but so can people in Wal-Mart, and no one posts lists of what not to do or say in the produce isle.





Lucy Dog said:


> This forum can be very helpful. If you're open and willing to listen to suggestions from people with years of experience than this forum may be for you.
> 
> If you have your mind set on something and all you want to hear is reassurance of what you're doing without any kind of positive or negative feedback than this forum probably isn't for you.
> 
> Pretty black and white.


Extremely well put! :hugs:


----------

